# quick question about power cord for Polaroid TLX-04244B



## lkckl (May 28, 2012)

sorry if this is a noob question but 

I have a polaroid TLX-04244b tv, i lost the power cord to it so my dad started to use one form an old fax machine we have. The labels on the cord are PHINO brand and 125 V. The tv powers up and displays the normal blue screen. I am wondering however if this is harmful to the tv since it is not its proper cord. Also, where would i be able to find a replacement cord for it. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi lkckl and welcome to TSF :wave:

As long as the plugs match their sockets, they're OK, the main difference between the various power-cords tends to be the name/brand that's sometimes stamped/printed on them :wink:


----------

